# BBQ PITMASTERS, December 3, TLC



## Bobberqer (Nov 17, 2009)

http://press.discovery.com/us/tlc/progr ... itmasters/


TLC » Programs » BBQ Pitmasters 
New series premieres December 3

Contact - Dustin Smith 
Director, Communications
dustin_smith@discovery.com 
310.975.1640


TLC ADDS SIZZLE TO THE SCHEDULE WITH NEW SERIES 'BBQ PITMASTERS'

Los Angeles, CA - TLC today announced that is has started production on the new docu-series BBQ PITMASTERS (wt), taking viewers into the high-stakes world of competitive barbecue. Following some of the biggest names on the circuit, each episode travels to a different competition and show viewers what it takes to win big in BBQ.

Eight one-hour episodes of BBQ PITMASTERS have been ordered, and is scheduled to premiere December 3 on TLC. The series is produced by Original Media.

BBQ PITMASTERS transports viewers to this competitive cooking subculture, where an estimated 10 million people visit each year to get up-close and personal with the leading chefs of America's burgeoning barbecue circuit. Like an all-star poker tournament or a championship car race, it is at these events that reputations and respect are gained and lost. For pit masters, the honor rides on the virtues of one perfectly charred rib, and hundreds of thousands of dollars trade hands after a single, mouth-watering bite of brisket.

The men and women featured are part chef, part athlete, and part five-star general. They not only talk a big game, but walk it every step of the way: with grease on their hands, sweat on their brows, and meat on their minds from sun-up to sundown. Production follows these BBQ PITMASTERS at home with their families as they prepare for and compete at various events across the country, including ones in Alabama, Delaware, Illinois, Missouri, and Nevada.

In addition to the pitmasters, viewers will also meet the "supporting characters" - the outrageous customized "pits" themselves. Considered the secret weapons and a BBQ's best friend, these pits seems to develop their own personalities, with names and sometimes even genders.

"For the competitors we follow, barbecue isn't a hobby - it's a passion. Countless hours of work, hundred of miles of travel, and years perfecting recipes go into making one perfect bite of food - with the hopes of winning the title and millions of dollars in prizes," explains Eileen O'Neill, President & GM, TLC. "BBQ PIMASTERS adds to our menu of programming, sharing stories of passionate real-life characters with the wildly popular BBQ backdrop."

Original Media CEO Charlie Corwin adds, "The colorful characters and deeply competitive spirit of the American barbecue subculture is truly something to behold, and we have captured this captivating competitive action and bold egos in vivid detail. With this series, we are excited to be further expanding our relationship with TLC who has been a great partner on such series as LA INK, MASTERS OF RECEPTION and the forthcoming FLOWERS UNCUT."


----------



## wittdog (Nov 17, 2009)

Saw a preview the other day...looks like my kind of show


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm gonna set up the dvr!


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 18, 2009)

I need a better agent.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 18, 2009)

My Wife Niki all ready set up the DVR so we can both watch it!!!!


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Bobber thanks for the info................


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll have to watch to see how much I'm in it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to it. Tonight I posted a Q&A with the Executive Producer, John Markus. It sounds like this "docu-series" should be pretty interesting.

John


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 20, 2009)

John Markus is a Que guy..... He's not afraid to get his hands dirty cooking, as he cooks with Chris Lilly at the Big Apple BBQ every year


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 20, 2009)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> I'm really looking forward to it. Tonight I posted a Q&A with the Executive Producer, John Markus. It sounds like this "docu-series" should be pretty interesting.
> 
> John



Great interview John, thanks for the post ..  Can't wait for the show.


----------



## Bobberqer (Dec 3, 2009)

Thought someone would remind me this was on tonight!!!!


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Dec 3, 2009)

Well were just hours away from BBQ time................


----------



## BluzQue (Dec 3, 2009)

Plan on checkin' it out tonight!

 8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 3, 2009)

I hope the series speaks the truth and nothing but the truth.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 3, 2009)

Feel free to check out the latest bbq central show with the EP of BBQ Pitmasters...

www.bbq-4-u.com/bbqcs/december012009_1.mp3


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm lovin' this show it's great . Myron watch your mouth bleep  Go Tuffy!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 3, 2009)

Myron swears...more than sailors!  LOL!!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 3, 2009)

Can't believe MM kissed his wife with that mouth.


----------



## Larry D. (Dec 3, 2009)

I won't complain the next time a little rain shower comes up in the middle of a cook.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 3, 2009)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Can't believe MM kissed his wife with that mouth.



It's late but you got me laughin' ... he did kiss her with that mouth


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 4, 2009)

He kissed her a lot...then told her "Tell me I'm great at what I do!!"  which she did...kind of reluctantly...What, no "Who's yur Daddy" or "Who's the man" or "What's my mutha fuc*in name"??!!  That was kind of weird...oh camera, how you bring out the best in people!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 4, 2009)

Its not a comp till the weather hits


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 4, 2009)

I think it was a great introduction to Competition BBQ. Lexi says Myron has a potty mouth Ihave to agree.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Dec 4, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Its not a comp till the weather hits



You're 100% correct, Dave!


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 4, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I think it was a great introduction to Competition BBQ. Lexi says Myron has a potty mouth Ihave to agree.



Two most memorable parts for me Myron getting Potty Mouth and that professional chef , what a hoot. My wife Niki was watching as Myron was pouring on the lighter fluid to his coal , say it aint so ??  LOL But I agree its a great show Niki has it mapped out on the DVR so I dont accidentaly miss one. I would have tossed some ice water out of a cooler on the fool chef for falling asleep , my question was were was this buddy of his that was supposed to help with things??? Even Niki knows how to add more fuel to the WSM`s.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 4, 2009)

One shot of Myron pouring on the lighter fluid looked like he was taking a leak on his pit


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 4, 2009)

The best line of the show was when Tuffy was backing up the new guys RV and Trigg says, "You gonna wipe his ass too?" Smack talk at it's best!


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 4, 2009)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> The best line of the show was when Tuffy was backing up the new guys RV and Trigg says, "You gonna wipe his ass too?" Smack talk at it's best!



Made it even funnier that it came from what seemed like a mild mannered Johnny Trigg, all most spit out my beer. This is a great show, next Thursday can't get here soon enough!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 4, 2009)

"Made my ass pucker" ROFL!


----------



## huckjr (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm gonna watch that episode again and maybe paul will do better the next time     No wait, isn't that insanity?


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Dec 4, 2009)

The times I've talked to Myron he was never like that must be the TV thing. Trigg seems to be a cool guy he sat at our table a couple years back at the Jack when I did the judging school.....waiting for next week....


----------

